# BARITONE TOURNAMENT (Bonus Matchup #3): Lucic vs Guelfi



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

Zeljko Lucic, Serbia, 1968-






Giangiacomo Guelfi, Italy, 1924-2012






Who's singing did you prefer and why?


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

I am not fond of Lučić's voice, never was, never will be. I had the privilege of hearing Giangiacomo Guelfi once live many years ago at Dallas Opera, and the present sample appears to be a video of a film, therefore doing him scant justice. Even so, it gives a hint of how enormous the man's voice was, and I mean, very nearly on the scale of Birgit Nilsson, whom I also heard live. Of course, a gigantic voice is not everything, but I think he is also a singer of considerable skill even if not possessing an innately beautiful voice. Lučić is a good musician, I'll grant that, but everything he sings sounds the same to me.

PS I looked it up, as I thought, it was Amonasro in 1969. Damn I'm getting old!


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

I am a Lucic lover, especially his Jack Rance in "La Fanciulla del West" but I had someone else play them so that I would not see who was who and shock of shocks, I discovered a bland and watery sound from Lucic and a powerful and menacing one from Guelfi.

Guelfi all the way.


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Lucic just sings too softly for this role. Too much legato; he tries many different things and can't seem to find the right character throughout the piece. And "Va, Tosca!" in "parlato" mode sounds just wrong. By arriving to "illanguidir d'amor" he sounds tired.

On the other hand, Guelfi has an immense voice which suits the role perfectly.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

An easy one again. Guelfi is much more powerful and therefore much more menacing. Mind you, he didn't erase memories of you know who, but not many do.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

I don't even need to listen to this to know who I'd vote for. Good thing, since this year of isolation at home leaves me so little free time that I never know whether to watch today's news for the fifth time or check the tops of my refrigerator and door frames for the dust accumulated since yesterday.


----------



## Revitalized Classics (Oct 31, 2018)

Guelfi, for me.

Lucic made no impression whatever. Wooly tone and limp interpretation. 

Guelfi's vowels are much clearer, the voice is large and dark and he makes more of the words. You can hear him over the orchestra at the end.


----------



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)

Lucic has an extremely annoying timbre. No idea why he's so overhyped, especially by the Met.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

I can only concur. What is Lucic singing about? Does he know himself?

N.


----------

